# Avatar help.



## Facade (Apr 10, 2007)

Dont know if this is relevant, but how do i get a custom avatar?, there is no browse button in my options menu. Should there be?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

you cannot use a custom avatar until you hit 500 posts, become a team member or make a donation to the website.


----------



## Facade (Apr 10, 2007)

ahhhh okay thats what i thought it would be like. Thanks for the info


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Another was is to donate to TSF


----------



## Tim Enchanter (Feb 7, 2011)

Inactive said:


> you cannot use a custom avatar until you hit 500 posts, become a team member or make a donation to the website.


500? Holy crap, Inactive! I hardly get to 500 even on forums were the people are *good *looking.










Tim


----------

